
Structure-based ASCII Art (2010) - noelwelsh
http://www.cse.cuhk.edu.hk/~ttwong/papers/asciiart/asciiart.html
======
lordscarlet
The Chinese seem to be doing this a lot still. It is hard to find a lot of
examples, but they are out there
([http://ansi.loli.tw/](http://ansi.loli.tw/)).

Of course, we used to do this all the time in western countries and a whole
underground scene formed out of it
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_art_scene](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_art_scene)).
You can see most of the old artwork on Sixteen Colors
([http://sixteencolors.net](http://sixteencolors.net))

------
silveira
This is utterly amazing. I recommend downloading the presentation slides that
explain the algorithm in more details. There are some very interesting ideas
that can be reused.

~~~
johnloeber
Reading the paper is useful, too. I'm quite impressed by the algorithm they
developed.

------
Aardwolf
"Some browsers may not support the required fonts, click here if the above
ASCII art is corrupted."

And apparently mine doesn't. Why not? What went wrong? All browsers should
support fixed-width fonts. Just use a more standard fixed width font please?

Other than that, it's beautiful! But please don't depend on brittle
technologies for displaying one of the oldest computing art forms :)

~~~
GICodeWarrior
It looks like they are using the Song typeface for simplified Chinese (宋体).
Maybe they are using this to get square symbols instead of the usual
rectangles of monospace.

They could have used monospace with letter-spacing to make it square.

Try "letter-spacing: 0.1em;" to get an idea of the difference.

------
donatj
This is really awesome. I usually have to clean up ascii art from generators
by hand quite a bit, but the output of this appears much much cleaner!

~~~
noelwelsh
Good to know someone has use for this! I just thought it was cool algorithm
but it seemed to lack much application.

~~~
amelius
I guess this would also be useful for non-computer artists who like to play
with typography.

------
donatj
Is there source for this somewhere? I'd like to play with it but I can't find
anything without having to write something myself.

